# August 2011 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner ZUM



## Jim (Aug 1, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on August 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in July 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN* and it will go by the order you respond.

Its Frogging time, time to hit those Lilly pads!
This months winner is going to win a Koppers Live Target frog in the Brown/Black color!

https://www.livetargetlures.com/products/frog_hollow.php

Diclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 1, 2011)

lucky number one maybe? IN


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 1, 2011)

In, thanks


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 1, 2011)

In


----------



## tommy36597 (Aug 1, 2011)

*IN*


----------



## BassinChris (Aug 1, 2011)

in


----------



## Go Fish (Aug 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## bulldog (Aug 1, 2011)

in


----------



## 200racing (Aug 1, 2011)

in


----------



## Dragonman (Aug 1, 2011)

In


----------



## redbug (Aug 1, 2011)

in


----------



## 223nbecker45 (Aug 1, 2011)

In


----------



## flatboat (Aug 2, 2011)

in


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 2, 2011)

in


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## acabtp (Aug 2, 2011)

in like flynn


----------



## GreenRiver (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## 00 mod (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## Brine (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Aug 2, 2011)

IN...and thanks again Jim.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 2, 2011)

IN. 

Is it really August already?


----------



## juggernoob (Aug 2, 2011)

In


----------



## Big_spur (Aug 2, 2011)

In


----------



## Derek (Aug 2, 2011)

in


----------



## JonBoatfever (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## floundahman (Aug 2, 2011)

In. Thanks.


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 2, 2011)

In.


----------



## cali27 (Aug 2, 2011)

In, thanks Jim!!


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 2, 2011)

in


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 2, 2011)

IN [-o<


----------



## fish devil (Aug 2, 2011)

:twisted: IN!!!!!


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## wihil (Aug 2, 2011)

*IN*



That's a cool looking frog - I haven't seen that one before! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## freetofish (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## Zum (Aug 2, 2011)

In


----------



## lswoody (Aug 2, 2011)

IN.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 2, 2011)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 2, 2011)

In


----------



## BassGeek54 (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## cavman138 (Aug 2, 2011)

In


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## nomowork (Aug 3, 2011)

*IN*


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 3, 2011)

IN

Thanks Jim


----------



## kycolonel138th (Aug 3, 2011)

:USA1: IN


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 3, 2011)

IN [-o<


----------



## one100grand (Aug 3, 2011)

Even though I haven't even had a chance to fish lately, IN!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 3, 2011)

In.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 3, 2011)

In.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 3, 2011)

IN like Flynn.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## benjineer (Aug 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 4, 2011)

in


----------



## basstender10.6 (Aug 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## Popeye (Aug 4, 2011)

In


----------



## crkdltr (Aug 4, 2011)

In


----------



## begs (Aug 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## MoHops (Aug 7, 2011)

IN =D>


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2011)

*Random.org Picked number 37. According to my calculations, that makes ZUM the winner!*

:beer:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 8, 2011)

Way to go Zum!


----------



## benjineer (Aug 8, 2011)

Grats!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations Zum.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats Zum! I hope you catch something big with it!


----------



## Zum (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Jim,been said many times before tinboats.net is a great site.
Just getting home from work and this makes my day for sure.
I'll try to get a picture of the first fish I catch with this frog.
Thanks again;love topwater fishing.


----------



## redbug (Aug 8, 2011)

next month i think we should change the name of the contest 
redbug never wins monthly giveaway

congrats to zummmm


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 8, 2011)

congrats Zum =D> =D> =D> I had 40, missed by 3


----------



## Dragonman (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 8, 2011)

redbug said:


> next month i think we should change the name of the contest
> redbug never wins monthly giveaway but kicks butt at Trivia
> 
> congrats to zummmm




Concur


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 8, 2011)

What is this "WINNING" thing of which you all speak, with such a high degree of familiarity?? I, alas, do not understand this thing, undoubtedly due to my tender years and lack of experience. However, my hearty congratulations go out to the one to be known forever more as "ZUM THE WINNER"


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Good job =D>


----------



## Brine (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats Zum! =D>


----------



## lswoody (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats ZUM!!!!!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 9, 2011)

Way to go there Zum.


----------



## wihil (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats Zum!

C


----------



## Zum (Aug 22, 2011)

Lure arrived today,looks even better in person.
I'll try to keep it away from the pickerel,hopefully I'll get a picture/video with the first smallie I catch with it.
Thanks again.


----------

